# Please help...we are scared



## 22399 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi. My name is Peg. I just found this site, and I am already feeling some hope that the people here will understand. My daughter has been in pain for five years, and it just keeps getting worse and worse. She is sixteen now, and she has been hospitalized six time since August due to pain. She was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease, but now they think it is IBS. She is on so many medications and nothing helps. Now the doctor is suggesting that she be tutored at home or homeschooled because she is extremely anxious about going to school, and this is making her symptoms worse. She has always been very shy, and we're afraid to follow the doctor's advice because we think she may become more of a recluse. She doesn't have a normal social life (she has friends, but doesn't want them over much, and doesn't go out with them.)She likes the idea a lot (said she felt like a burden was lifted with the doctor's suggestion)but she has a twin sister who is saddened by the prospect of her sister not being at school. We are heartbroken watching her suffer. Any thoughts and suggestions would be wonderful. Thanks so much.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The first thing is to really find out if its IBS or Crohn's Disease? Even a second opinion perhaps?Also what about psycological help with the anxiousness? If its IBS or and IBD condition, that part is important. Anxiousness effects gut functioning.Is she seeing a gastro doc and had a colonoscopy?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Couldn't agree more with Eric.First would be to find out if it's IBS or Crohn's.Obviously different meds are used to treat these conditions.I would advise against homeschool for the simple reason it would probably create the other problem of her becoming more of a recluse. That brings with it a whole host of other problems... agoraphobia isn't a good thing with IBS.I speak from experience because I left college (on campus) to come home and live with my parents and take classes online... it made the situation 10X worse. Now I fear leaving the house.Don't let it come to that.


----------



## 22399 (Mar 26, 2006)

We have been through so many doctors... a gastroenterologist, two pediatric gastroenterologists, gynecologists,general practitioners, and nutritionists. She has had two colonoscopies, a CAT scan and several ultrasounds...countless trips to the hospital and blood work etc. She is currently in counseling for pain management and depression. The first pediatric gastro said Crohn's, then after the second colonoscopy said Crohn's and IBS. We took her to another pediatric gastro and she said IBS. This just happened last week, so we are giving her treatment a bit of time to see what happens. Thank you for the thoughts and suggestions. We have more thinking and searching to do!Peg


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Peg


----------

